

Have you published research papers/technical articles?  If so, which one(s) are you most proud of? - amichail


======
cperciva
There are three papers which I'm really proud of:

1\. Colin Percival, Rapid multiplication modulo the sum and difference of
highly composite numbers, Mathematics of Computation, Volume 72, Number 241,
Pages 387-395, 2002. <http://www.daemonology.net/papers/fft.pdf>

2\. Colin Percival, Cache missing for fun and profit, presented at BSDCan '05,
May 2005. <http://www.daemonology.net/papers/cachemissing.pdf>

3\. Richard Brent, Colin Percival, and Paul Zimmermann, Error bounds on
complex floating-point multiplication, Mathematics of Computation, Volume 76,
Number 259, Pages 1469-1481, 2007.
<http://www.daemonology.net/papers/complexmultiply.pdf>

